# I would be VERY careful about buying Tesla stock if I were you



## Old Texas Reb

Tesla isn't worth anywhere near the astronomical valuation the market has given it.  They have had only one profitable quarter, are burning through cash at an incredible rate and can't meet any production forecasts.

The tipping point should come this fall when Tesla is scheduled to launch a massive offering of long term debt.  If that tanks, you will see the price go into free fall.  If you have a position in Tesla, I would go short the stock at today's market (covered by the shares you already own).


----------



## Snouter

Old Tex, give us your trades for the past year to see if you are legit!  Come on, you don't know long term debt from current assets do ya punk?  Who paid you to post here?


----------



## fncceo

Tesla's PE ratio from the latest earning report is 0.0.  Compared to Ford which is 6.61 and Toyota at 8.54.

It would not seem to be overvalued at all.


----------



## Picaro

What does the patent pool owned by Tesla look like? Could be worth a lot more than the current cash flow and negative equity, maybe not. With new tech it's not always profits that make a company worth a lot.

Worst scenario is a takeover bid, maybe? Most of the time it is indeed crappy management.


----------



## Old Texas Reb

I'm not a trader, but a retiree who is a long term investor and also an accountant, so I certainly know the difference between long term debt and current assets.  When a company has -0- profits, is hemmoraging cash and can't meet production schedules and when it plans to go into the market for outside long term debt to cover the shortfall, that's a danger signal to me that rough waters are ahead.

Based on what the company has done so far, its stock price has an insanely high valuation.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Old Texas Reb said:


> Tesla isn't worth anywhere near the astronomical valuation the market has given it.  They have had only one profitable quarter, are burning through cash at an incredible rate and can't meet any production forecasts.
> 
> The tipping point should come this fall when Tesla is scheduled to launch a massive offering of long term debt.  If that tanks, you will see the price go into free fall.  If you have a position in Tesla, I would go short the stock at today's market (covered by the shares you already own).



*The tipping point should come this fall when Tesla is scheduled to launch a massive offering of long term debt.*

I thought Musk said they didn't need any more cash raises?


----------



## Weatherman2020

I posted a few weeks ago how they were asking all their suppliers to cut their fees. “We are partners” BS.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Snouter said:


> Old Tex, give us your trades for the past year to see if you are legit!  Come on, you don't know long term debt from current assets do ya punk?  Who paid you to post here?




Who paid you to post here?



Hell telsa don't even pay Union wages.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

fncceo said:


> Tesla's PE ratio from the latest earning report is 0.0.  Compared to Ford which is 6.61 and Toyota at 8.54.
> 
> It would not seem to be overvalued at all.



*Tesla's PE ratio from the latest earning report is 0.0.  *

Price divided by earnings is zero?
You may want to recheck your math.


----------



## Picaro

Old Texas Reb said:


> I'm not a trader, but a retiree who is a long term investor and also an accountant, so I certainly know the difference between long term debt and current assets.  When a company has -0- profits, is hemmoraging cash and can't meet production schedules and when it plans to go into the market for outside long term debt to cover the shortfall, that's a danger signal to me that rough waters are ahead.
> 
> Based on what the company has done so far, its stock price has an insanely high valuation.



I didn't ask about that, I asked what their patent pool was; you seem to think it's worth zero, I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.

As for the future markets,  with incomes stagnant, and wages more likely to decline, few people can afford to buy them, actually. We're selling even cheap cars with 6 and 7 year loans now, a ridiculous length of time for car loans, just to get people in them, so the market for Teslas is already small and getting smaller.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Old Texas Reb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a trader, but a retiree who is a long term investor and also an accountant, so I certainly know the difference between long term debt and current assets.  When a company has -0- profits, is hemmoraging cash and can't meet production schedules and when it plans to go into the market for outside long term debt to cover the shortfall, that's a danger signal to me that rough waters are ahead.
> 
> Based on what the company has done so far, its stock price has an insanely high valuation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask about that, I asked what their patent pool was; you seem to think it's worth zero, I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.
> 
> As for the future markets,  with incomes stagnant, and wages more likely to decline, few people can afford to buy them, actually. We're selling even cheap cars with 6 and 7 year loans now, a ridiculous length of time for car loans, just to get people in them, so the market for Teslas is already small and getting smaller.
Click to expand...


*I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.*

Nobody is going to take over a $59 billion company for their patents.


----------



## Picaro

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Texas Reb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a trader, but a retiree who is a long term investor and also an accountant, so I certainly know the difference between long term debt and current assets.  When a company has -0- profits, is hemmoraging cash and can't meet production schedules and when it plans to go into the market for outside long term debt to cover the shortfall, that's a danger signal to me that rough waters are ahead.
> 
> Based on what the company has done so far, its stock price has an insanely high valuation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask about that, I asked what their patent pool was; you seem to think it's worth zero, I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.
> 
> As for the future markets,  with incomes stagnant, and wages more likely to decline, few people can afford to buy them, actually. We're selling even cheap cars with 6 and 7 year loans now, a ridiculous length of time for car loans, just to get people in them, so the market for Teslas is already small and getting smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.*
> 
> Nobody is going to take over a $59 billion company for their patents.
Click to expand...


Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. I just raised the questions, which of course you nor anybody else seems to know the answer to, but insists on getting your wittle feewings hurt over somebody just bringing it up for some reason. Maybe growing up would help you quit being a sniveling little whiner, especially re posts that have nothing to do with you?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Texas Reb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a trader, but a retiree who is a long term investor and also an accountant, so I certainly know the difference between long term debt and current assets.  When a company has -0- profits, is hemmoraging cash and can't meet production schedules and when it plans to go into the market for outside long term debt to cover the shortfall, that's a danger signal to me that rough waters are ahead.
> 
> Based on what the company has done so far, its stock price has an insanely high valuation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask about that, I asked what their patent pool was; you seem to think it's worth zero, I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.
> 
> As for the future markets,  with incomes stagnant, and wages more likely to decline, few people can afford to buy them, actually. We're selling even cheap cars with 6 and 7 year loans now, a ridiculous length of time for car loans, just to get people in them, so the market for Teslas is already small and getting smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.*
> 
> Nobody is going to take over a $59 billion company for their patents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. I just raised the questions, which of course you nor anybody else seems to know the answer to, but insists on getting your wittle feewings hurt over somebody just bringing it up for some reason. Maybe growing up would help you quit being a sniveling little whiner, especially re posts that have nothing to do with you?
Click to expand...


_Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. _





TSLA Balance Sheet | Tesla, Inc. Stock - Yahoo Finance

DERP!


----------



## Old Texas Reb

CNBC had a story today that Musk in considering taking Tesla private and offering $420 per share to those who want to cash out.  That's about a $63 premium over today's market.  This is a good opportunity for Tesla owners who have a nice upside on their investment to take the money and run.


----------



## MarathonMike

You need to have brass cajones to buy TESLA. Elon Musk is a straight up genius but you can't throw speculative statements around like he is doing now about this supposed 'takeover' complete with a specific price target of $420. If this doesn't go through as advertised, Musk has just teed up a class action law suit on top of the other issues swirling around TESLA.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

MarathonMike said:


> You need to have brass cajones to buy TESLA. Elon Musk is a straight up genius but you can't throw speculative statements around like he is doing now about this supposed 'takeover' complete with a specific price target of $420. If this doesn't go through as advertised, Musk has just teed up a class action law suit on top of the other issues swirling around TESLA.



I think he's having a breakdown...….


----------



## Indeependent

Toddsterpatriot said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to have brass cajones to buy TESLA. Elon Musk is a straight up genius but you can't throw speculative statements around like he is doing now about this supposed 'takeover' complete with a specific price target of $420. If this doesn't go through as advertised, Musk has just teed up a class action law suit on top of the other issues swirling around TESLA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's having a breakdown...….
Click to expand...

You mean a Broken Down.


----------



## Picaro

Old Texas Reb said:


> CNBC had a story today that Musk in considering taking Tesla private and offering $420 per share to those who want to cash out.  That's about a $63 premium over today's market.  This is a good opportunity for Tesla owners who have a nice upside on their investment to take the money and run.



Yes, indeed; like I said, they probably just need a better management team; somebody thought their assets worth buying.


----------



## Natural Citizen

They're all overpriced. All of em.

The stock bubble is leaking all over the place and they have no idea where it's all going. lolol.


----------



## Picaro

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Texas Reb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a trader, but a retiree who is a long term investor and also an accountant, so I certainly know the difference between long term debt and current assets.  When a company has -0- profits, is hemmoraging cash and can't meet production schedules and when it plans to go into the market for outside long term debt to cover the shortfall, that's a danger signal to me that rough waters are ahead.
> 
> Based on what the company has done so far, its stock price has an insanely high valuation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask about that, I asked what their patent pool was; you seem to think it's worth zero, I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.
> 
> As for the future markets,  with incomes stagnant, and wages more likely to decline, few people can afford to buy them, actually. We're selling even cheap cars with 6 and 7 year loans now, a ridiculous length of time for car loans, just to get people in them, so the market for Teslas is already small and getting smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.*
> 
> Nobody is going to take over a $59 billion company for their patents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. I just raised the questions, which of course you nor anybody else seems to know the answer to, but insists on getting your wittle feewings hurt over somebody just bringing it up for some reason. Maybe growing up would help you quit being a sniveling little whiner, especially re posts that have nothing to do with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. _
> 
> View attachment 208584
> 
> TSLA Balance Sheet | Tesla, Inc. Stock - Yahoo Finance
> 
> DERP!
Click to expand...


Yes, you do look more than a little retarded now ... somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, and you're still just a troll with zero biz sense.


----------



## Picaro

MarathonMike said:


> You need to have brass cajones to buy TESLA. Elon Musk is a straight up genius but you can't throw speculative statements around like he is doing now about this supposed 'takeover' complete with a specific price target of $420. If this doesn't go through as advertised, Musk has just teed up a class action law suit on top of the other issues swirling around TESLA.



Why a class action suit? For what?


----------



## Picaro

Natural Citizen said:


> They're all overpriced. All of em.
> 
> The stock bubble is leaking all over the place and they have no idea where it's all going. lolol.



It's very cash heavy at the top; can't keep it in their shoe boxes any more, so they invest it. 'over-priced' is the norm now.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Tesla is likely one of the few safe bets, in my view. Ha.


----------



## Picaro

Natural Citizen said:


> Tesla is likely one of the few safe bets, in my view. Ha.



Musk has enough clout to probably get more in tax bennies and govt. subsidies  for the company. Plus he can move it along quicker.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Picaro said:


> It's very cash heavy at the top; can't keep it in their shoe boxes any more, so they invest it. 'over-priced' is the norm now.



We're heading into a big correction soon. I don't think that it's out of the question to see the market drop so far as 50 percent. Maybe more. By default it must. There's no way they can keep it going.


----------



## Picaro

Natural Citizen said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very cash heavy at the top; can't keep it in their shoe boxes any more, so they invest it. 'over-priced' is the norm now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're heading int oa big correction soon. I don't think that uit's out of the question to see the market drop so far as 50 percent. Maybe more. By default it must. There's no way they can keep it going.
Click to expand...


Well, Tesla is only affordable to  few anyway, so he doesn't have to worry about producing millions of them. the last owners have a quality control problem they can't seem to deal with adequately; I doubt Musk has such problems, given his record.


----------



## Picaro

Snouter said:


> Old Tex, give us your trades for the past year to see if you are legit!  Come on, you don't know long term debt from current assets do ya punk?  Who paid you to post here?



Somebody who wants to short Tesla. lol have to admit the current mgt. isn't doing well with it. Musk can shed some of the debt in a reorganization. Even with a 10 year amortization they still have to sell nearly 100,000 a year or so. That's not a hard sales goal to hit if they don't do something really stupid.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Texas Reb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a trader, but a retiree who is a long term investor and also an accountant, so I certainly know the difference between long term debt and current assets.  When a company has -0- profits, is hemmoraging cash and can't meet production schedules and when it plans to go into the market for outside long term debt to cover the shortfall, that's a danger signal to me that rough waters are ahead.
> 
> Based on what the company has done so far, its stock price has an insanely high valuation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask about that, I asked what their patent pool was; you seem to think it's worth zero, I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.
> 
> As for the future markets,  with incomes stagnant, and wages more likely to decline, few people can afford to buy them, actually. We're selling even cheap cars with 6 and 7 year loans now, a ridiculous length of time for car loans, just to get people in them, so the market for Teslas is already small and getting smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.*
> 
> Nobody is going to take over a $59 billion company for their patents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. I just raised the questions, which of course you nor anybody else seems to know the answer to, but insists on getting your wittle feewings hurt over somebody just bringing it up for some reason. Maybe growing up would help you quit being a sniveling little whiner, especially re posts that have nothing to do with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. _
> 
> View attachment 208584
> 
> TSLA Balance Sheet | Tesla, Inc. Stock - Yahoo Finance
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you do look more than a little retarded now ... somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, and you're still just a troll with zero biz sense.
Click to expand...


* somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, *

Nobody offered anything for it, moron.


----------



## Picaro

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask about that, I asked what their patent pool was; you seem to think it's worth zero, I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.
> 
> As for the future markets,  with incomes stagnant, and wages more likely to decline, few people can afford to buy them, actually. We're selling even cheap cars with 6 and 7 year loans now, a ridiculous length of time for car loans, just to get people in them, so the market for Teslas is already small and getting smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.*
> 
> Nobody is going to take over a $59 billion company for their patents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. I just raised the questions, which of course you nor anybody else seems to know the answer to, but insists on getting your wittle feewings hurt over somebody just bringing it up for some reason. Maybe growing up would help you quit being a sniveling little whiner, especially re posts that have nothing to do with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. _
> 
> View attachment 208584
> 
> TSLA Balance Sheet | Tesla, Inc. Stock - Yahoo Finance
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you do look more than a little retarded now ... somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, and you're still just a troll with zero biz sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, *
> 
> Nobody offered anything for it, moron.
Click to expand...


Yes, cuz you're personally connected to every business deal under the sun, right gimp? lol you're just a troll, never even filled out your own tax returns going by your posts over the years. Go pretend to be a 'Big Giant Capitalist' somewhere where nobody knows you're an idiot.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.*
> 
> Nobody is going to take over a $59 billion company for their patents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. I just raised the questions, which of course you nor anybody else seems to know the answer to, but insists on getting your wittle feewings hurt over somebody just bringing it up for some reason. Maybe growing up would help you quit being a sniveling little whiner, especially re posts that have nothing to do with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. _
> 
> View attachment 208584
> 
> TSLA Balance Sheet | Tesla, Inc. Stock - Yahoo Finance
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you do look more than a little retarded now ... somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, and you're still just a troll with zero biz sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, *
> 
> Nobody offered anything for it, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, cuz you're personally connected to every business deal under the sun, right gimp? lol you're just a troll, never even filled out your own tax returns going by your posts over the years. Go pretend to be a 'Big Giant Capitalist' somewhere where nobody knows you're an idiot.
Click to expand...


You won't be linking to an offer letter dated yesterday or earlier? DERP!


----------



## percysunshine

.
Alot has happened since July 31st.

Aug 7th: Elon's tweet heard around the world ... 'privatization at $420, funding secured'. (implying there is an offer on the table and the bankers are lined up)

Every member of the Tesla Board of Directors gets a subpoena.

Elon claims an Ambien addiction....sort of the Roseanne Barr defence for errant tweets....

The stock price closes way lower than before the short squeeze after the original tweet. ...$305


Shit happens.


----------



## MarathonMike

Musk needs an intervention. He's headed for a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

MarathonMike said:


> Musk needs an intervention. He's headed for a nervous breakdown.



That's what I said, the moment I heard about the tweet.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Texas Reb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a trader, but a retiree who is a long term investor and also an accountant, so I certainly know the difference between long term debt and current assets.  When a company has -0- profits, is hemmoraging cash and can't meet production schedules and when it plans to go into the market for outside long term debt to cover the shortfall, that's a danger signal to me that rough waters are ahead.
> 
> Based on what the company has done so far, its stock price has an insanely high valuation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask about that, I asked what their patent pool was; you seem to think it's worth zero, I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.
> 
> As for the future markets,  with incomes stagnant, and wages more likely to decline, few people can afford to buy them, actually. We're selling even cheap cars with 6 and 7 year loans now, a ridiculous length of time for car loans, just to get people in them, so the market for Teslas is already small and getting smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.*
> 
> Nobody is going to take over a $59 billion company for their patents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. I just raised the questions, which of course you nor anybody else seems to know the answer to, but insists on getting your wittle feewings hurt over somebody just bringing it up for some reason. Maybe growing up would help you quit being a sniveling little whiner, especially re posts that have nothing to do with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. _
> 
> View attachment 208584
> 
> TSLA Balance Sheet | Tesla, Inc. Stock - Yahoo Finance
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you do look more than a little retarded now ... somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, and you're still just a troll with zero biz sense.
Click to expand...

 
Any update on that $420 offer? DERP!


----------



## MarathonMike

Toddsterpatriot said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Musk needs an intervention. He's headed for a nervous breakdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said, the moment I heard about the tweet.
Click to expand...

How about that 1 hour NY Times interview? Why would he even do that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Texas Reb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a trader, but a retiree who is a long term investor and also an accountant, so I certainly know the difference between long term debt and current assets.  When a company has -0- profits, is hemmoraging cash and can't meet production schedules and when it plans to go into the market for outside long term debt to cover the shortfall, that's a danger signal to me that rough waters are ahead.
> 
> Based on what the company has done so far, its stock price has an insanely high valuation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask about that, I asked what their patent pool was; you seem to think it's worth zero, I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.
> 
> As for the future markets,  with incomes stagnant, and wages more likely to decline, few people can afford to buy them, actually. We're selling even cheap cars with 6 and 7 year loans now, a ridiculous length of time for car loans, just to get people in them, so the market for Teslas is already small and getting smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.*
> 
> Nobody is going to take over a $59 billion company for their patents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. I just raised the questions, which of course you nor anybody else seems to know the answer to, but insists on getting your wittle feewings hurt over somebody just bringing it up for some reason. Maybe growing up would help you quit being a sniveling little whiner, especially re posts that have nothing to do with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. _
> 
> View attachment 208584
> 
> TSLA Balance Sheet | Tesla, Inc. Stock - Yahoo Finance
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you do look more than a little retarded now ... somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, and you're still just a troll with zero biz sense.
Click to expand...



Pssst…...over here.

_DETROIT (AP) -- First it was the shocking tweet that funding was secured and Tesla may go private, then a statement that the money wasn't locked down after all. Two weeks later it's never mind, the whole deal is off._

'Private' mess: Musk's credibility goes from bad to worse

DERP!


----------



## MarathonMike

"Secured" may end up being the costliest word Musk has ever Tweeted.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think the reason why it has value is some might think its assets and patent pool are worth more than you think the company is worth, and maybe it's just ripe for a takeover.*
> 
> Nobody is going to take over a $59 billion company for their patents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. I just raised the questions, which of course you nor anybody else seems to know the answer to, but insists on getting your wittle feewings hurt over somebody just bringing it up for some reason. Maybe growing up would help you quit being a sniveling little whiner, especially re posts that have nothing to do with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. _
> 
> View attachment 208584
> 
> TSLA Balance Sheet | Tesla, Inc. Stock - Yahoo Finance
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you do look more than a little retarded now ... somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, and you're still just a troll with zero biz sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, *
> 
> Nobody offered anything for it, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, cuz you're personally connected to every business deal under the sun, right gimp? lol you're just a troll, never even filled out your own tax returns going by your posts over the years. Go pretend to be a 'Big Giant Capitalist' somewhere where nobody knows you're an idiot.
Click to expand...


How many shares are you going to tender? LOL!


----------



## Picaro

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. I just raised the questions, which of course you nor anybody else seems to know the answer to, but insists on getting your wittle feewings hurt over somebody just bringing it up for some reason. Maybe growing up would help you quit being a sniveling little whiner, especially re posts that have nothing to do with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. _
> 
> View attachment 208584
> 
> TSLA Balance Sheet | Tesla, Inc. Stock - Yahoo Finance
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you do look more than a little retarded now ... somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, and you're still just a troll with zero biz sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, *
> 
> Nobody offered anything for it, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, cuz you're personally connected to every business deal under the sun, right gimp? lol you're just a troll, never even filled out your own tax returns going by your posts over the years. Go pretend to be a 'Big Giant Capitalist' somewhere where nobody knows you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many shares are you going to tender? LOL!
Click to expand...


You probably already ran out and spent your entire wad on it, got maybe 2 shares, right?

I don't gamble in stocks; they only reason they sell them to the public is because they're not wroth much in real life, and they can make huge windfalls from idiots chasing rumors, like yourself. I invest in real equities, and only those selling under their value at the moment. You wouldn't know anything about that stuff, so just keep on with your lame attempts and pretending to know all about 'capitalism n stuff'; The world markets need suckers, and lots of them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Didn't say that, dummy; I said assets *and* [patent pool. _
> 
> View attachment 208584
> 
> TSLA Balance Sheet | Tesla, Inc. Stock - Yahoo Finance
> 
> DERP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you do look more than a little retarded now ... somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, and you're still just a troll with zero biz sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, *
> 
> Nobody offered anything for it, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, cuz you're personally connected to every business deal under the sun, right gimp? lol you're just a troll, never even filled out your own tax returns going by your posts over the years. Go pretend to be a 'Big Giant Capitalist' somewhere where nobody knows you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many shares are you going to tender? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably already ran out and spent your entire wad on it, got maybe 2 shares, right?
> 
> I don't gamble in stocks; they only reason they sell them to the public is because they're not wroth much in real life, and they can make huge windfalls from idiots chasing rumors, like yourself. I invest in real equities, and only those selling under their value at the moment. You wouldn't know anything about that stuff, so just keep on with your lame attempts and pretending to know all about 'capitalism n stuff'; The world markets need suckers, and lots of them.
Click to expand...


*I don't gamble in stocks;*

Or know much about them.
Now about that Tesla...…...


----------



## Picaro

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you do look more than a little retarded now ... somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, and you're still just a troll with zero biz sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, *
> 
> Nobody offered anything for it, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, cuz you're personally connected to every business deal under the sun, right gimp? lol you're just a troll, never even filled out your own tax returns going by your posts over the years. Go pretend to be a 'Big Giant Capitalist' somewhere where nobody knows you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many shares are you going to tender? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably already ran out and spent your entire wad on it, got maybe 2 shares, right?
> 
> I don't gamble in stocks; they only reason they sell them to the public is because they're not wroth much in real life, and they can make huge windfalls from idiots chasing rumors, like yourself. I invest in real equities, and only those selling under their value at the moment. You wouldn't know anything about that stuff, so just keep on with your lame attempts and pretending to know all about 'capitalism n stuff'; The world markets need suckers, and lots of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I don't gamble in stocks;*
> 
> Or know much about them.
> Now about that Tesla...…...
Click to expand...


Trying to be clever, are you? What about Tesla? We already established you know nothing about it or why anybody thinks it's worth something. You got scholled, so try and grow up; nobody here believes you know shit abut finance and investing, much less economic fantasies.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * somebody just offered a premium for the company. I was right all along, *
> 
> Nobody offered anything for it, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, cuz you're personally connected to every business deal under the sun, right gimp? lol you're just a troll, never even filled out your own tax returns going by your posts over the years. Go pretend to be a 'Big Giant Capitalist' somewhere where nobody knows you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many shares are you going to tender? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably already ran out and spent your entire wad on it, got maybe 2 shares, right?
> 
> I don't gamble in stocks; they only reason they sell them to the public is because they're not wroth much in real life, and they can make huge windfalls from idiots chasing rumors, like yourself. I invest in real equities, and only those selling under their value at the moment. You wouldn't know anything about that stuff, so just keep on with your lame attempts and pretending to know all about 'capitalism n stuff'; The world markets need suckers, and lots of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I don't gamble in stocks;*
> 
> Or know much about them.
> Now about that Tesla...…...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying to be clever, are you? What about Tesla? We already established you know nothing about it or why anybody thinks it's worth something. You got scholled, so try and grow up; nobody here believes you know shit abut finance and investing, much less economic fantasies.
Click to expand...


* What about Tesla?*

You said you were right, that someone offered a premium.

So why don't you tell me about their offer?

* You got scholled, *

Who did that? Where?
You have a particular post number where this imaginary event occurred?
Or are you talking out of your ass again?


----------



## Picaro

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, cuz you're personally connected to every business deal under the sun, right gimp? lol you're just a troll, never even filled out your own tax returns going by your posts over the years. Go pretend to be a 'Big Giant Capitalist' somewhere where nobody knows you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many shares are you going to tender? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably already ran out and spent your entire wad on it, got maybe 2 shares, right?
> 
> I don't gamble in stocks; they only reason they sell them to the public is because they're not wroth much in real life, and they can make huge windfalls from idiots chasing rumors, like yourself. I invest in real equities, and only those selling under their value at the moment. You wouldn't know anything about that stuff, so just keep on with your lame attempts and pretending to know all about 'capitalism n stuff'; The world markets need suckers, and lots of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I don't gamble in stocks;*
> 
> Or know much about them.
> Now about that Tesla...…...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying to be clever, are you? What about Tesla? We already established you know nothing about it or why anybody thinks it's worth something. You got scholled, so try and grow up; nobody here believes you know shit abut finance and investing, much less economic fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * What about Tesla?*
> 
> You said you were right, that someone offered a premium.
> 
> So why don't you tell me about their offer?
> 
> * You got scholled, *
> 
> Who did that? Where?
> You have a particular post number where this imaginary event occurred?
> Or are you talking out of your ass again?
Click to expand...


Ah playing 'I Touched You Last!!' .. well, you certainly have nothing to  lose tby tripling and quadrupling down on 'Stupid', do you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shares are you going to tender? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably already ran out and spent your entire wad on it, got maybe 2 shares, right?
> 
> I don't gamble in stocks; they only reason they sell them to the public is because they're not wroth much in real life, and they can make huge windfalls from idiots chasing rumors, like yourself. I invest in real equities, and only those selling under their value at the moment. You wouldn't know anything about that stuff, so just keep on with your lame attempts and pretending to know all about 'capitalism n stuff'; The world markets need suckers, and lots of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I don't gamble in stocks;*
> 
> Or know much about them.
> Now about that Tesla...…...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying to be clever, are you? What about Tesla? We already established you know nothing about it or why anybody thinks it's worth something. You got scholled, so try and grow up; nobody here believes you know shit abut finance and investing, much less economic fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * What about Tesla?*
> 
> You said you were right, that someone offered a premium.
> 
> So why don't you tell me about their offer?
> 
> * You got scholled, *
> 
> Who did that? Where?
> You have a particular post number where this imaginary event occurred?
> Or are you talking out of your ass again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah playing 'I Touched You Last!!' .. well, you certainly have nothing to  lose tby tripling and quadrupling down on 'Stupid', do you.
Click to expand...


*Ah playing 'I Touched You Last!!' ..*

I'm playing, "You're a liar, or an idiot, still".

*quadrupling down on 'Stupid'*

Stupid? LOL!
On August 14th, you said someone offered a premium for Tesla. 
It closed at $347.64 that day. Today it closed at $301.66.
Don't buyout offers usually make the stock go up, not down 13%?

Come on, school me some more. DERP!


----------



## Unkotare

Invest in the Death Ray!


----------



## MarathonMike

Did anyone catch Musk's interview with Joe Rogan? Is he deliberately trying to torpedo his own company? What other explanation is there for his totally unprofessional bizarre behavior?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shares are you going to tender? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably already ran out and spent your entire wad on it, got maybe 2 shares, right?
> 
> I don't gamble in stocks; they only reason they sell them to the public is because they're not wroth much in real life, and they can make huge windfalls from idiots chasing rumors, like yourself. I invest in real equities, and only those selling under their value at the moment. You wouldn't know anything about that stuff, so just keep on with your lame attempts and pretending to know all about 'capitalism n stuff'; The world markets need suckers, and lots of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I don't gamble in stocks;*
> 
> Or know much about them.
> Now about that Tesla...…...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying to be clever, are you? What about Tesla? We already established you know nothing about it or why anybody thinks it's worth something. You got scholled, so try and grow up; nobody here believes you know shit abut finance and investing, much less economic fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * What about Tesla?*
> 
> You said you were right, that someone offered a premium.
> 
> So why don't you tell me about their offer?
> 
> * You got scholled, *
> 
> Who did that? Where?
> You have a particular post number where this imaginary event occurred?
> Or are you talking out of your ass again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah playing 'I Touched You Last!!' .. well, you certainly have nothing to  lose tby tripling and quadrupling down on 'Stupid', do you.
Click to expand...







Heck of a chart there...….


----------



## Old Texas Reb

At my age, I don't short stocks anymore - too much risk.  But, brother, if i was 30 years younger, I would have laid on a huge short position in Tesla when the price started getting close to $400 per share.  Elon Musk seems to have some serious mental issues (maybe it's the pressure) and IMO is no longer qualified to head the company.  I also heard this morning that a couple of key executives in Tesla tendered their resignation, probably after that incredibly bad podcast interview yesterday.

I think Tesla has more room to drop in the future.  If you own it at a high price, about all I can suggest is that you short the shares you already own to protect yourself against any further losses.


----------



## Picaro

MarathonMike said:


> Did anyone catch Musk's interview with Joe Rogan? Is he deliberately trying to torpedo his own company? What other explanation is there for his totally unprofessional bizarre behavior?



He wants to buy back company shares, so he doesn't care if the price drops.


----------



## Picaro

That idiot Toddster now thinks he's 'psychic' and 'wise', just because the price dropped on some news and gossip or other he had nothing to do with and no prior knowledge of.

Anybody can play that game: I predict that at some point it goes up again! And then it might go down again after that!


----------



## Wyatt earp

Picaro said:


> That idiot Toddster now thinks he's 'psychic' and 'wise', just because the price dropped on some news and gossip or other he had nothing to do with and no prior knowledge of.
> 
> Anybody can play that game: I predict that at some point it goes up again! And then it might go down again after that!




Looks like you didn't read the latest news... What the fuck is he thinking? Is he going mentally I'll?


.


----------



## Picaro

bear513 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That idiot Toddster now thinks he's 'psychic' and 'wise', just because the price dropped on some news and gossip or other he had nothing to do with and no prior knowledge of.
> 
> Anybody can play that game: I predict that at some point it goes up again! And then it might go down again after that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you didn't read the latest news... What the fuck is he thinking? Is he going mentally I'll?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Some new hire left, and he took a hit off a joint. Big deal. It's just gossip, and we know gossip is what day traders and other gamblers thrive on, since they have no way of knowing what kind of shape any company is in, unless they're the CFO, and quite a few of those don't actually know, either. Somebody reports tomorrow Musk just shit a gold turd in his morning bowel movement  and the price jumps; some clown has a wreck in a Tesla, rumors drop the price, and on and on and on and on.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Picaro said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That idiot Toddster now thinks he's 'psychic' and 'wise', just because the price dropped on some news and gossip or other he had nothing to do with and no prior knowledge of.
> 
> Anybody can play that game: I predict that at some point it goes up again! And then it might go down again after that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you didn't read the latest news... What the fuck is he thinking? Is he going mentally I'll?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some new hire left, and he took a hit off a joint. Big deal. It's just gossip, and we know gossip is what day traders and other gamblers thrive on, since they have no way of knowing what kind of shape any company is in, unless they're the CFO, and quite a few of those don't actually know, either. Somebody reports tomorrow Musk just shit a gold turd in his morning bowel movement  and the price jumps; some clown has a wreck in a Tesla, rumors drop the price, and on and on and on and on.
Click to expand...



I read it was on a podcast and the airforce is looking into it because he has security clearance.


----------



## Wyatt earp

P.s. but I do agree with the rest of your post.


----------



## Picaro

bear513 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That idiot Toddster now thinks he's 'psychic' and 'wise', just because the price dropped on some news and gossip or other he had nothing to do with and no prior knowledge of.
> 
> Anybody can play that game: I predict that at some point it goes up again! And then it might go down again after that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you didn't read the latest news... What the fuck is he thinking? Is he going mentally I'll?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some new hire left, and he took a hit off a joint. Big deal. It's just gossip, and we know gossip is what day traders and other gamblers thrive on, since they have no way of knowing what kind of shape any company is in, unless they're the CFO, and quite a few of those don't actually know, either. Somebody reports tomorrow Musk just shit a gold turd in his morning bowel movement  and the price jumps; some clown has a wreck in a Tesla, rumors drop the price, and on and on and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I read it was on a podcast and the airforce is looking into it because he has security clearance.
Click to expand...


But it was legal where he took a hit, though. I guess the Feds will insist on theirs in this case. State law should trump the Fed on this one, imo. I'm not a fan of Musk, or Tesla, for the record, and don't care if he makes another $20 billion, or loses his ass and has to learn how to make french fries., either way I sleep just as well.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Picaro said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That idiot Toddster now thinks he's 'psychic' and 'wise', just because the price dropped on some news and gossip or other he had nothing to do with and no prior knowledge of.
> 
> Anybody can play that game: I predict that at some point it goes up again! And then it might go down again after that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you didn't read the latest news... What the fuck is he thinking? Is he going mentally I'll?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some new hire left, and he took a hit off a joint. Big deal. It's just gossip, and we know gossip is what day traders and other gamblers thrive on, since they have no way of knowing what kind of shape any company is in, unless they're the CFO, and quite a few of those don't actually know, either. Somebody reports tomorrow Musk just shit a gold turd in his morning bowel movement  and the price jumps; some clown has a wreck in a Tesla, rumors drop the price, and on and on and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I read it was on a podcast and the airforce is looking into it because he has security clearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it was legal where he took a hit, though. I guess the Feds will insist on theirs in this case. State law should trump the Fed on this one, imo. I'm not a fan of Musk, or Tesla, for the record, and don't care if he makes another $20 billion, or loses his ass and has to learn how to make french fries., either way I sleep just as well.
Click to expand...



It's not with the law I assume ..




Here is part of the story


Air Force is looking into Elon Musk's pot smoking: Source


*Elon Musk's pot smoking: Source*
Michael Sheetz | Ryan Ruggiero
Published 10 Hours Ago Updated 8 Hours AgoCNBC.com

The U.S. Air Force has begun looking into Elon Musk apparently smoking weed on a podcast, a source at the military branch tells CNBC.
Musk's SpaceX provides services for the Air Force, with multiple high-value contracts.
_




Source: YouTube
Elon Musk smokes marijuana during the Joe Rogan podcast. 
The U.S. Air Force has begun looking into Elon Musk apparently smoking weed on a podcast, a source at the military branch told CNBC on Friday.

Musk's SpaceX provides services for the Air Force, with multiple high-value contracts. Marijuana use is prohibited for someone with a government security clearance, Fox Business reported, and is the central issue in the Air Force's inquiry
_


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> That idiot Toddster now thinks he's 'psychic' and 'wise', just because the price dropped on some news and gossip or other he had nothing to do with and no prior knowledge of.
> 
> Anybody can play that game: I predict that at some point it goes up again! And then it might go down again after that!



*Toddster now thinks he's 'psychic' and 'wise',*

Wiser than you.

*just because the price dropped on some news and gossip or other he had nothing to do with*

The price dropped? But you said....

*Yes, you do look more than a little retarded now ... somebody just offered a premium for the company.            I was right all along, and you're still just a troll with zero biz sense. 

I would be VERY careful about buying Tesla stock if I were you*

If you were right, how could the price have dropped from $347.64 on August 14, 2018 to $263.24 on Sep 7, 2018?

Maybe you're confused about the word "offered"?


----------



## Pavel Svinchnik

fncceo said:


> Tesla's PE ratio from the latest earning report is 0.0.  Compared to Ford which is 6.61 and Toyota at 8.54.
> 
> It would not seem to be overvalued at all.



The earnings per share is a loss, -11.84.  At a price of $263.24, that gives a P/E of -22.233. When earnings go negative, the P/E is frequently reported as zero.


----------



## MarathonMike

Is anyone investing in NIO the Chinese version of TESLA? They claim their electric cars are faster than Tesla's. Their stock price is whipsawing all over the place.


----------



## MarathonMike

MarathonMike said:


> You need to have brass cajones to buy TESLA. Elon Musk is a straight up genius but you can't throw speculative statements around like he is doing now about this supposed 'takeover' complete with a specific price target of $420. If this doesn't go through as advertised, Musk has just teed up a class action law suit on top of the other issues swirling around TESLA.


Wow I didn't think it would be the SEC that would sue Musk!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> That idiot Toddster now thinks he's 'psychic' and 'wise', just because the price dropped on some news and gossip or other he had nothing to do with and no prior knowledge of.
> 
> Anybody can play that game: I predict that at some point it goes up again! And then it might go down again after that!



How's that offer looking?


----------

